
How We Fixed Our Icon Problem - snake_case
http://blog.trello.com/how-we-fixed-our-icon-problem/
======
natch
Sketch file? What is that?

~~~
detaro
UX design tool for Mac:
[http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/](http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/)

